# A few problems with Image treatment with EOS 550D



## eljorgo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi All,

After 5 years with 400D today I swapped to a brand new 550D. While the pictures from EOS 400D both JPEG and RAW open with Photoshop Elements 7.0, the RAW files from the EOS 550D do not open with Photoshop Elements 7.0 and it shows this message:







Any idea what might be  happening around here? Tried a few stuff but it will persist no matter what. Even changed from (sRGB) to Adobe RGB but nothing with do the trick...
Would like some light on the subject from more experienced people than me (what is easy since I still consider myself a tiny apprentice) 
What is the problem here, the Editor or the Camera? Or is it possible to be anything else?

Thanks in advance for the help 
Regards,
Jorge


----------



## fokker (Mar 15, 2012)

Search for and download the latest version of Adobe Camera RAW or ACR.


----------



## MTVision (Mar 15, 2012)

fokker said:
			
		

> Search for and download the latest version of Adobe Camera RAW or ACR.



If it still doesn't work after the update of ACR - you will have to download adobes DNG converter. Then you will have to convert your canon RAW files to DNG. ACR will open DNG. 

Sometimes, depending on your version of photoshop/elements, you can't get the version of ACR that is compatible with your camera. Thats when the DNG converter comes in handy.


----------



## eljorgo (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Thanks for your replies. I tried update all listed in the first post but nothing came to light and got solved.... Then I tried the DNG Converter but still the RAW files could no be opened... I dont know what else to do. Will another version of Editor, like Editor 9.0 Solve the problem?

Thanks for the help people 

Jorge


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2012)

According to - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras - you need ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) 5.7 or 6.1 to open 550D CR2 files in any version of Photoshop.
PsE 7 cannot be updated to 5.7 -6.1. You would need PsE 8, 9, or 10 - http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=40&platform=Windows

You have to convert your 550D's (EOS Rebel T2i, EOS Kiss x4 Digital) CR2 files to DNG for your PsE 7 to open them. If they aren't opening in PsE 7 you have likely not successfully converted the CR2 files to DNG files.


----------



## Boyun (Mar 17, 2012)

I didn't check, but it is most likely that PSE7 you have doesn't support the EOS550D CR2. I far as I know Adobe wants you to upgrade/buy the new PSE, because they do not upgrade the RAW support for the camera release after the version. Therefore, you can first convert the CR2 to JPG or TIFF (no DNG) with Digital Photo Professional (comes with the the EOS), then edit the JPG or TIFF with PSE7. Better still, upgrade to PSE10, there is 30 days trial version.


----------

